# Heat Lamp vs Halogen Flood Light



## pguinpro (Nov 10, 2018)

Went to Lowes & then Home Depot...Saw some 75Watt - 90Watt Outdoor Halogen Flood Lights as well as some 250Watt Heat lights/lamp. My questions is this: What's the difference? Should I get the heat lamp? I already have a T8 fixture and tube for UVB on order. Right now I am trying to figure out which bulb I should get...


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2018)

Don't use halogens and 250 watts is way too much. For most applications I use 65 watt flood bulbs. Phillips or Sylvania usually. Costs about $12 for a 12 pack or $8 for a six pack. Just regular flood bulbs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2018)

I suppose it would also depend on the species of tortoise and layout of the enclosure?


----------



## pguinpro (Nov 11, 2018)

I tried the 65watt indoor flood and was getting low temps 12' from basking spot. I returned it and got the Phillips Indoor/Outdoor 75Watt Flood Light, it's not LED so I assume it's Halogen. Here's the link:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips...VV0Mwa_fwegPQB-IBC4aAn9LEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## pguinpro (Nov 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> Don't use halogens and 250 watts is way too much. For most applications I use 65 watt flood bulbs. Phillips or Sylvania usually. Costs about $12 for a 12 pack or $8 for a six pack. Just regular flood bulbs.


 Why not halogens? Everything on the shelves was either halogen or led & from what I hear LED do not produce enough heat.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2018)

pguinpro said:


> Why not halogens? Everything on the shelves was either halogen or led & from what I hear LED do not produce enough heat.


The halogens make more IR-A which desiccates the shell more. I use the regular 65watt ones and adjust the height to get the correct basking temp. If the room temp is too cold, then I would raise ambient temps before going to a higher wattage bulb.


----------



## pguinpro (Nov 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> The halogens make more IR-A which desiccates the shell more. I use the regular 65watt ones and adjust the height to get the correct basking temp. If the room temp is too cold, then I would raise ambient temps before going to a higher wattage bulb.


'Regular 65watt flood' so incandescent or LED?


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2018)

pguinpro said:


> 'Regular 65watt flood' so incandescent or LED?



LED makes no heat.

Regular incandescent flood bulb is what you need.

Like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075CZ1BZZ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Britannica (Nov 14, 2018)

I was having the same issue - 65 watt Phillips flood bulb was only reaching about mid 80s in basking spot (10 inches from shell). I couldn't find anything but LED at Lowe's and Home Depot and all of the halogen bulbs were 250 watt. I ended up giving up and just buying the Exo Terra 100 watt bulb (I think it was like $13) and basking temp is perfect now.


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2018)

Britannica said:


> I was having the same issue - 65 watt Phillips flood bulb was only reaching about mid 80s in basking spot (10 inches from shell). I couldn't find anything but LED at Lowe's and Home Depot and all of the halogen bulbs were 250 watt. I ended up giving up and just buying the Exo Terra 100 watt bulb (I think it was like $13) and basking temp is perfect now.


Just make sure it is not a "spot" bulb.


----------

